# any1 smoking up after dp is gone or while having dp?



## perd (Oct 17, 2011)

hey.
I suffered from dp but it went away gradually.
After few months of reality, im starting to smoke *hash *again. I know it is fucking stupid and thought that i will never smoke in my life.

my question is if anybody is doing the same and what are they feeling?


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 8, 2012)

Love too... But too shit scared

Won't even drink a beer...

Yolo bro enjoy... Hash never gave me dp that was the hard stuff


----------



## perd (Oct 17, 2011)

well yes, same here......i wouldnt smoke weed again ever because its more intense.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

its a hard question very hard. you said it took you about a year to recover right?


----------



## Cable guy (Apr 25, 2011)

once in a while wont hurt you, though some people are thrown to the dp state after the first puff. it depends...


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2013)

I´ve smoked a few times after DP. I got the enjoyment and don´t really know how it affected my DP, it seemed almost the same. But this can vary tremendously, some do get worse DP after smoking and some don´t. Be wary...


----------



## dpisdumb (Dec 6, 2013)

i would NEVER smoke again.


----------



## Studyingabroad (Feb 27, 2014)

I'de skip out if I were you. I was 4 years past my onset of dp/dr and living a pretty much all normal life and then this past summer i started smoking weed again. after about 8 times i finally had a bad high and panic attacked. then i went abroad the next week, and let me tell you this year has been hell trying to keep it together. i would say ditch the habit. right now you probably dont know how bad it was but let me tell you i have it so much worsen now.


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

You can easily have a sudden severe relapse, that will consume another precious year of your life. I would say- resist this urge. It's from the devil.


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

I currently smoke an abundant amount of weed. I started smoking again after my recovery.

I don't think smoking weed is much of an issue. It's more so your thoughts and where they tend to take you when you're stoned that causes you to think your brain is going haywire


----------



## rhododendron (Apr 21, 2014)

Les Misérables said:


> I currently smoke an abundant amount of weed. I started smoking again after my recovery.
> 
> I don't think smoking weed is much of an issue. It's more so your thoughts and where they tend to take you when you're stoned that causes you to think your brain is going haywire


I agree. Weed in the beginning caused my symptoms to worsen so I slowed down with it. A little while ago, having lived with dp for about 4 years I began smoking habitually and did not see any negative impact on my dp state, and sometimes I even felt improvement. This was because I had come to terms with it and spent a great deal of time thinking introspectively and accepting things I hadn't yet consciously come to terms with. Your decision to smoke again shouldn't based off of anyone's personal opinion. Being mentally/emotionally/physically secure and in control of your thoughts and mood goes a long way!


----------



## Owleen (Jul 21, 2014)

I stopped for several months. But I started smoking again, even pretty regularly and it's been awesome for me. I feel like it opens my mind and let's me take my (sometimes crazy) thoughts to new levels of awesome and intense and I learn so much about myself, life, and other people. It also helps that I made a friend, my best friend, who happens (what the fuck though) to also have depersonalization and we just play these awesomely fucked up mind games and push each other when we smoke. It's cool though. I can see how awful that all could be for other people though.


----------



## StandAlone (Jan 22, 2013)

I was a heavy smoker a while ago, and it brought on severe dp/anxiety. It was so bad I had to eventually drop out of high school. This episode lasted about 9 months until i finally recovered. I got back into high school and started kicking ass.

Telling myself when times were beyond bad ,"I would never do another drug again." Unfortunately that didn't last too long, as I decided to start smoking again a month after recovery. First I realized that it didn't effect anything if i did it occasionally, but anyone who smokes weed knows it's so hard to do that. It turned into a habit and one day my life turned upside down again.. I had to drop out of high school once again, this time for good...

If your gonna risk it no matter what, make sure to really control the habit, your life can flip upside down like a light switch. I know this post is a little old, but i felt I needed to share my story. Getting dp a second time is anyone's worse nightmare, and trust me it's so much harder than the first. Try your best to stay away from anything that can put you back into this shit.

Best of luck,

Andrew


----------

